# 2020 turbo levo comp rear shock bolt



## jonboy688 (Jul 9, 2008)

after a few hundred miles on her, the rear shock bolt where the wishbone is mounted to the rear shock is becoming loose after only a few miles... should i use some blue lock tite or add a longer bolt with a lock washer?


----------

